# What is the deal with Fujiwara Teruyasu



## vai777 (Jul 27, 2014)

Are these knives worth the money? The White #1 seems reasonable specially the shorter lengths but the Aogami Super prices are out of this world. Anyone have one of these? They look cool as hell... but seriously... the price?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a Nashiji (White #1) 240 gyuto, which was a reasonable knife for the $230 i paid for it. Core steel is excellent, stainless cladding a bonus. Rustic fit and finish was not a problem for me. Cutting performance was unremarkable, grind was decent but nothing more. Personally I wouldn't lay out serious money for a Maboroshi or Denka, ymmv.


----------



## vai777 (Jul 28, 2014)

yeah I heard the Nashiji was not the greatest, wondering if the next level up is any better


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 28, 2014)

Their pricing structure seems little odd, there is so much difference between 210-240 



Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## vai777 (Jul 28, 2014)

chefcomesback said:


> Their pricing structure seems little odd, there is so much difference between 210-240
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum



yeah the jump is kind of crazy


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 28, 2014)

I used to have a 195mm Maboroshi no Meito Western Gyuto. It was an excellent knife and I wish I hadn't sold it! The AS ones are crazy expensive though! Wow!


----------



## XooMG (Jul 28, 2014)

Nashiji has given me a bit of grief...very wonky grind and very uneven edge...thinning has been a real chore and I'm tempted to give up on it or give it to someone with a grinder, instead of continuing to punish my JNS300 stone. Maybe the heat treat is good, but I don't think it's worth the work, unlike a Toshihiro or a Zakuri.


----------



## vai777 (Jul 28, 2014)

XooMG said:


> Nashiji has given me a bit of grief...very wonky grind and very uneven edge...thinning has been a real chore and I'm tempted to give up on it or give it to someone with a grinder, instead of continuing to punish my JNS300 stone. Maybe the heat treat is good, but I don't think it's worth the work, unlike a Toshihiro or a Zakuri.



the Nashiji is the low end of his knives right?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 28, 2014)

Nashiji (white #1) is his cheapest line, then Maboroshi (white #1), then Denka (blue super). He also makes some kasumi and kurouchi knives iirc.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 28, 2014)

The core steel on the Nashiji is fine. I thinned mine down considerably, and it now looks like a Carter as the surface has been smoothed. Trying to remove metal on soft stainless is a PITA. It took hours and hours of work.

I have yet to sharpen my Denka extra-tall nakiri which Fujiwara custom made for me. It has not chipped (which is amazing) and it really behaves like HRC65+. Edge just does not roll at all.

I think there are better values out there and the grind has small flaws here and there. The fit and finish on the handles is really poor, but I really don't care as they're comfortable in my hand.


----------



## menzaremba (Jul 28, 2014)

vai777 said:


> Are these knives worth the money? The White #1 seems reasonable specially the shorter lengths but the Aogami Super prices are out of this world. Anyone have one of these? They look cool as hell... but seriously... the price?



I'm conflicted about these knives. Years ago, I found a 240mm Denka no Hoto gyuto at knifewear (in Canada), that I immediately fell in love with. I love the choil inset, and the knife had perfect balance. You know that feeling where you pick up a knife and it feels like it was made for you? That said, even on this knife, which was marked with the RH to show that it had been made by Fujiwara himself the F&F was terrible. The scales were misfits, and the bolsters looked like they had an angle grinder applied to them by a blind man with epilepsy. Kevin (the owner at knifewear) tried to convince me that these flaws should likened to the imperfection of a zen teapot, but it just seemed like laziness to me. I loved that knife, but I just couldn't get over it. 

I love his profiles, the grinds are pretty good, and by all reputation he knows how to get the best out of super blue-- but I don't think that he respects the people he's selling his product to, so I'm not buying it.


----------



## vai777 (Jul 28, 2014)

menzaremba said:


> I'm conflicted about these knives. Years ago, I found a 240mm Denka no Hoto gyuto at knifewear (in Canada), that I immediately fell in love with. I love the choil inset, and the knife had perfect balance. You know that feeling where you pick up a knife and it feels like it was made for you? That said, even on this knife, which was marked with the RH to show that it had been made by Fujiwara himself the F&F was terrible. The scales were misfits, and the bolsters looked like they had an angle grinder applied to them by a blind man with epilepsy. Kevin (the owner at knifewear) tried to convince me that these flaws should likened to the imperfection of a zen teapot, but it just seemed like laziness to me. I loved that knife, but I just couldn't get over it.
> 
> I love his profiles, the grinds are pretty good, and by all reputation he knows how to get the best out of super blue-- but I don't think that he respects the people he's selling his product to, so I'm not buying it.



interesting take... I wouldn't buy a western handle version cause I've seen the abomination those handles can be. the traditional handled knives seem pretty good FF wise. I love the 180 Santoku at EE, really taking all I have to not pull the trigger....


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 28, 2014)

I've sharpened a Denka no Hoto 240 Gyuto for guy a number of times over the last few years. Although at first I thought it felt brittle ( freakin hard!) , there were never and chips or damage to the blade when it got to me. He doesn't exactly baby his knives. I really liked the way it felt and considered buying a 210. I almost choked when get told he what he paid for his. For a long time , it was the sharpest knife I'd experienced, although, what the heck do I know.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 28, 2014)

Ive tried the Nashiji and the JCK discontinued line. I lost any interest in owning them after handling them in person.


----------



## vai777 (Jul 28, 2014)

labor of love said:


> Ive tried the Nashiji and the JCK discontinued line. I lost any interest in owning them after handling them in person.



Yeah I read you weren't a fan of the Nashiji at all....


----------



## labor of love (Jul 28, 2014)

Maybe the Nashiji line is more affordable in Japan. But for the price in the States I think there are much better options.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 29, 2014)

The Denka doesn't chip easily. Still no visible chips with regular chopping. Which is truly amazing for such a hard knife. And seriously never needs sharpening. My ZDP189 knife accumulated so many chips during average use, it was silly.


----------



## vai777 (Jul 29, 2014)

bkdc said:


> The Denka doesn't chip easily. Still no visible chips with regular chopping. Which is truly amazing for such a hard knife. And seriously never needs sharpening. My ZDP189 knife accumulated so many chips during average use, it was silly.



The Denka is the Blue Steel right?


----------



## kiefer (Jul 29, 2014)

I have to say that I really like my 210 Nashiji gyuto. I purchased it directly from the maker, so it was only about $200 and change. I got it with a wa handle to avoid the well-documented fit and finish issues of the yo handle. It is a fine cutter.

The one fit and finish issue on my knife is the spine. The cladding is not flush with the core steel, so there is a noticeable ridge down the spine. Someday I'll even it out with some sandpaper. It doesn't bother me much unless I look at it.


----------



## menzaremba (Jul 29, 2014)

kiefer said:


> I have to say that I really like my 210 Nashiji gyuto. I purchased it directly from the maker, so it was only about $200 and change. I got it with a wa handle to avoid the well-documented fit and finish issues of the yo handle. It is a fine cutter.
> 
> The one fit and finish issue on my knife is the spine. The cladding is not flush with the core steel, so there is a noticeable ridge down the spine. Someday I'll even it out with some sandpaper. It doesn't bother me much unless I look at it.



I've noticed this cladding issue on a few of his knives. Any one visited his shop? Do they just turn the lights on and off occasionally?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 29, 2014)

I ordered the 210 Nashji directly through the maker too and only gave $183 delivered to my door. The best OOTB edge I've ever seen. Holds the craziest sharp edge for ever! It is a chopping machine.
F&F is another story. Got it with a wa handle and it sucked about as bad as the yo. You gotta love a cheap ho wood with plastic ferrule. There was a pretty nasty gap around the handle too. The spine and choil were very sharp and needed to be rounded.
If he could pull the F&F issues together it would be a great knife even at the higher prices here in the states.


----------



## vai777 (Jul 29, 2014)

kiefer said:


> I have to say that I really like my 210 Nashiji gyuto. I purchased it directly from the maker, so it was only about $200 and change. I got it with a wa handle to avoid the well-documented fit and finish issues of the yo handle. It is a fine cutter.
> 
> The one fit and finish issue on my knife is the spine. The cladding is not flush with the core steel, so there is a noticeable ridge down the spine. Someday I'll even it out with some sandpaper. It doesn't bother me much unless I look at it.



What do you mean the cladding isn't flush? Any pics?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 29, 2014)

vai777 said:


> What do you mean the cladding isn't flush? Any pics?


I've seen some of his knives where the cladding sits "slightly" above the core steel along the spine. It leaves a very slight "gully" down the center of the spine. Not deep, less than a mm I'd guess, but it's there.


----------



## vai777 (Jul 29, 2014)

bahamaroot said:


> I've seen some of his knives where the cladding sits "slightly" above the core steel along the spine. It leaves a very slight "gully" down the center of the spine. Not deep, less than a mm I'd guess, but it's there.



oh... that is an easy fix...


----------



## labor of love (Jul 29, 2014)

$183 shipped? His prices include shipping? I used the 240mm which he sells for nearly $300.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 30, 2014)

labor of love said:


> $183 shipped? His prices include shipping? I used the 240mm which he sells for nearly $300.



I have noticed this too, there is big jump in price difference from the 210 to 240


----------



## kiefer (Jul 30, 2014)

bahamaroot said:


> I've seen some of his knives where the cladding sits "slightly" above the core steel along the spine. It leaves a very slight "gully" down the center of the spine. Not deep, less than a mm I'd guess, but it's there.



That is exactly how my knife is.

I paid about $200 because I upgraded to the handle with a horn ferrule. It is a pretty nice stock handle.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jul 30, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> I have noticed this too, there is big jump in price difference from the 210 to 240



Simple segmentation.

People that make their income from cooking and enthusiasts will want 240. The not enthusiasts and gift knifes will want something that peaks at 210. So you make the segment with more money pay more.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 30, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> Simple segmentation.
> 
> People that make their income from cooking and enthusiasts will want 240. The not enthusiasts and gift knifes will want something that peaks at 210. So you make the segment with more money pay more.



chefs make more money? news to me. but then I am not one. :razz:


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jul 30, 2014)

rami_m said:


> chefs make more money? news to me. but then I am not one. :razz:



Didn't say more money - just that they are segment more easily extorted because these are tools of the trade for them.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 30, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> Didn't say more money - just that they are segment more easily extorted because these are tools of the trade for them.



Ah, carry on then


----------



## snipes (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a 210 Maboroshi gyuto custom ordered directly from him. A great transaction all the way around. I've had it about a year with daily home use and it's held up very well. She's a bit thicker than I'm used to, but an excellent cutter. I ordered it w/o the finger cutout and with wa handle. The handle is utilitarian, but F&F was fine. No complaints. I tend to gravitate to AS steel, so this dialogue may push me to reach out to him again for a Denka nakiri with a kasumi finish. I had assumed his sweet spot was his hard W#1, but it sounds like he is equally adept for AS work. Yeah it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Aug 10, 2014)

As with you, Snipes, i had a similar experience of ordering directly from the vendor. I asked mine also without the finger rest and with a wa handle. My blade was a nakiri Denka no Hoto, and the handle came with a beautiful ebony wood with buffalo ferrule. The F&F is not like Konosuke, but it's pretty good. The best edge OOTB i have ever seen. Maybe Kato was that good in my opinion OOTB. I'm definitely buying a 210mm gyuto from him.


----------



## strumke (Jan 10, 2015)

When people refer to the price not being that great vs other options, is that the resale price from stores that resell his knives, or the prices from his website? I was looking at a 210 Denka no Hoto with Ebony/Buffalo horn handle for ~$390 shipped to the US.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 10, 2015)

The Denka used to be wildly expensive compared to other options (this is going back years) and the fit and finish of the western handles was very poorly though of.

It's more the fact that there is a huge price disparity between his 210 and 240 gyuto. The traditional wisdom here suggests 240mm is the "normal" gyuto (although this seems to be changing a bit).

The Maboroshi line (210 and under) is good value at the current exchange rate. I wanted one for a while, but then I got a gyuto from his Nashiji line and wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## Asteger (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry for not checking, but the Nashiji is the lower-end line, with Maboroshi in the middle and Denka at the top? It may be full of 'imperfections' but really like my Maboroshi 210. It has its own look, but I think there's no intention for it to impress in that way. More, the hammer marks, profile, etc, basically have a purpose, and it's an excellent cutter with its own style. I'd say the maker (forget his name) knows exactly what it should do and has made it for that, but not for photo ops or fondling. Classy tool.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 10, 2015)

Timthebeaver said:


> It's more the fact that there is a huge price disparity between his 210 and 240 gyuto. The traditional wisdom here suggests 240mm is the "normal" gyuto (although this seems to be changing a bit).



More recently, it seems like the price gap between the 210 and 240 has closed significantly, at least in the Nashiji line.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 10, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> More recently, it seems like the price gap between the 210 and 240 has closed significantly, at least in the Nashiji line.



Really? Last time I checked it was just over 50% extra for the 240 over the 210. His pricing structure has always been this way.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 10, 2015)

And the Maboroshi no Meito line is wildly inconsistent as well. If you're the kind of person who likes a consistent grind and edge, Fujiwara's knives are not for you.


----------



## Asteger (Jan 10, 2015)

XooMG said:


> And the Maboroshi no Meito line is wildly inconsistent as well. If you're the kind of person who likes a consistent grind and edge, Fujiwara's knives are not for you.



True. Mine certainly is. Not a thing of beauty.


----------



## adam92 (Nov 28, 2019)

Asteger said:


> Sorry for not checking, but the Nashiji is the lower-end line, with Maboroshi in the middle and Denka at the top? It may be full of 'imperfections' but really like my Maboroshi 210. It has its own look, but I think there's no intention for it to impress in that way. More, the hammer marks, profile, etc, basically have a purpose, and it's an excellent cutter with its own style. I'd say the maker (forget his name) knows exactly what it should do and has made it for that, but not for photo ops or fondling. Classy tool.





Timthebeaver said:


> The Denka used to be wildly expensive compared to other options (this is going back years) and the fit and finish of the western handles was very poorly though of.
> 
> It's more the fact that there is a huge price disparity between his 210 and 240 gyuto. The traditional wisdom here suggests 240mm is the "normal" gyuto (although this seems to be changing a bit).
> 
> The Maboroshi line (210 and under) is good value at the current exchange rate. I wanted one for a while, but then I got a gyuto from his Nashiji line and wasn't overly impressed.


I'm comparing nashiji 240 & maboroshi 210 at the moment, as they're similar price, maboroshi 240 way to expensive to me, you mention that nashiji didn't impress you, Should i go with maboroshi 210?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 28, 2019)

I had three Denka in the shop last month. 2 westerns and a wa. The wa was relatively clean; even kurouchi, only a few errant grind marks. One western had some crazy errant grind marks and a super uneven bolster. The other was a bit better fit and finish, but the uneven bolster was still a challenge. Also, the tangs are uneven. So, a bit of a challenge to rehandle. That being said, the actual edge grind was stellar imho, and I've heard dude really nails the heat treat.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeah, if you go with a TF, get a wa handle. Maboroshi over nashiji, definitely worth the extra money.


----------



## adam92 (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeah , i decide go for maboroshi 210mm with saya.

Thank you guys.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 28, 2019)

Excellent choice.


----------



## lemeneid (Nov 28, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Yeah, if you go with a TF, get a wa handle. Maboroshi over nashiji, definitely worth the extra money.


Go Denka or go home! And western handle!


----------

